# Art school looking for models in Mumbai



## yan (Mar 23, 2013)

Art school in Parel, Mumbai, is looking for models for its live model sketching classes. 
2 or 3 hours sessions. Can be one time or regular.
Profile : Male/Female, no age limit, any shape. No nudity. 
Leave a message here.


----------



## Maximary (Mar 22, 2013)

TO THE ART OF SCHOOL LOOKING FOR MODELS IN MUMBAI: I am Maximary Iwuchukwu, a female currently living in Lagos, Nigeria. I would like 2 be a participant in the 'art school looking for models in mumbai'. I have this penchant for model, and i would love to be one someday.


----------



## yan (Mar 23, 2013)

*model*

Hi Maximary, thanks for your interest. Unfortunately, this offer is for people based in Mumbai or who intend to visit the city. Best luck with your career.


----------

